#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Sailing the Northern BC Coast

## Sailing into trouble

I am taking a month to go Sailing on the Northern BC Coast. Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip? It is almost completely uninhabited for about 500km.

----------


## peterpan

sure any pictures of sailing, get me going

----------


## Norton

Breath taking beauty. This at Queen Charlotte island. Looking forward to pics.

----------


## peterpan

Ours is bigger than yous

----------


## kingwilly

> Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip?


Hell yeah!

----------


## bsnub

Yes!! Please post!!!

----------


## oldgit

> I am taking a month to go Sailing on the Northern BC Coast. Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip? It is almost completely uninhabited for about 500km.


Yes please include shots of your boat to prove you took them, (kidding) I want to see the boat also.

----------


## aging one

Yes it would be wonderful to see them. The northern Canadian and Alaskan coastlines are just incredible.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am taking a month to go Sailing on the Northern BC Coast. Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip? It is almost completely uninhabited for about 500km.


I would watch "Deliverance" before you set out.

 :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

I cruised the whole Baja with a car once and we stopped here and there for some scuba diving, very nice place.

Giant cactus goind into sea, near no one leaves there...

If scuba diving, or snorkeling wear full dress protection, there are loads of nasty jelly fish that can;t be seen, but you feel it if they touch you!

Have a wonderfull trip and yep, awaiting those piccies

----------


## pickel

> I cruised the whole Baja


He means British Columbia, not Baja California.

----------


## artist

A wee bit chiily

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ In the summer? It's not chilly...lol...

----------


## aging one

Its frigging beautiful and stays light until after 10;30pm, its so cool. Pick up a piece of an iceberg for your drink. The rock hard ice will not melt quickly let me tell you.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Your on, :Smile: 

Sorry British Columbia Canada. North Coast only place still ping down on the continent :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Almost finished staffing so should be off in a couple of days :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Say hello to the natives. Make sure you sawadi them back.  :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Say hello to the natives.


Very good.  :Smile: 

We see black bears ever day this time of year. The Grizely very rarely. But they are big very very big. Scare the shit out of me!

----------


## larvidchr

Have a nice trip Sit, will be looking forward to your photos.

----------


## scrapmetalband

I envy you a lot SIT. Fantastic country, fantastic.

----------


## koman

My last sailing trip was 5 years ago.  I sold my boat to a couple in Anchorage Alaska and delivered it myself.  Sailed solo from Sidney BC (South Vancouver Island) to Anchorage.  I had already sailed the inside route so I headed down the Juan de Fuca straight and up the west coast of Vancouver Island.  My only stop was in the QC islands for 3 days to rest and clean up the boat.  Then I got hit by the mother of storms in the Gulf of Alaska and banged myself up pretty good.  Made it into Anchorage on painkillers and an old Garmin 76....(all my Nav equip was knocked out)
I was certified as marginally insane by the Doctors in Anchorgae...I confirmed this by moving to Thailand a few months later.... :Smile: 

Its a great trip up the BC coast as long as you have a bit of good luck with the weather.   Enjoy your cruise....it's definitely one of the worlds great coasts.

----------


## Yemen

Take the ferry from PrinceRupert to Vancouver Island about 23 hours. Not as nice as your planned trip but still great scenery.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I should have pointed out that, I live on the North Coast. Have been Sailing it for 25 years. This summer just has not arrived. The rest of the N American Continent id baking, while we are having the coolest and wettest one for many tears.

Still almost ready to push off. Most repairs finished, now to put food on for a month. We are going to head South in the hope that the weather gets better.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

For a place that gets rain 2 out of 3 days you live for the special days. Well We are back. It was the first time I have set off on a major voyage in 2 years. refitting and replacing bits on a boat is expensive and time consuming. To say nothing of 3 trips to LOS last year. So I was careful not to overwhelm my new crew member. The weather was overall miserable. Our initial plan was to go south and meet up with friends on the South Coast. This journey can take as little as 4 days with goosed winds or 3 weeks with bad wind.

----------


## bsnub

Looking good! I am excited for more posts!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Ok being a northern monkey I can be a little thick at times.

So I shuck the images to the required size.
I then loaded to my gallery.
Do I have to load each photo individually to post in the thread?
Is it possible to load several at once?

Help apreciated.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

My home slip. Almost ready. Clean and ready. 

L was great powerwashed painted spent hours repainting the name mostly in the rain.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

L was great powerwashed painted spent hours repainting the name mostly in the rain.

At last some Sailing. We had been butting our noses into 20knots got sick of the engine so turned around and ran North up another channel for 5 hours until the wind died, then blew the other way so we sailed for 8 hours and ended up basically in the same spot. Still it was great sailing.

This is getting annoying! I'll call it a night and try again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kingwilly

lovely looking boat.

----------


## Loy Toy

Not a boat person myself but really respect those who are and when battling the ocean and mother nature.

I'm really looking forward to viewing pictures of your voyage and hopefully some whales, amazing creatures.

Travel safe.  :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Luksana, worked hard in rain and wind, power washed, painted and spent hours stubbing the topsides and re-painting the name.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Well the sun did shine from time to time, but never got warm. But when the sun does shine this place in my humble opinion is paradise(apart from the flies)https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...8/IMG_3716.JPG

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Lowe Inlet,

Home of migrating salmon, bears, seals and billions of biting things!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Rain forest, full of big things that bite and much worse millions of insects that love white meat!!! The green stuff hanging from the trees is great for lighting fires

----------


## Sailing into trouble

First day we met up with an old friend Kuan Dave! He is one of the old characters of the coast here. Great guy very active on the water and has lots of stories.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Luksana trained as a chef at the Oriental Hotel in BK. Sort of added a bit of class to the BS journey. After she saw me make a sandwich once that was it. Banished from the galley. Can life at sea get any better he wonders.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...8/IMG_0099.JPG

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Hump back whales are a very common site. Very active feeding on salmon this one swam under the boat so close you could see it on both sides at the same time! Interesting thoughts enter your mind at this point

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Next few are Orca, Killer Whales, Black Fish.

These are called transient whales and hunt other mammals.

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...8/IMG_0343.JPG

----------


## Sailing into trouble

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...8/IMG_0347.JPG

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Now for something entirely different.

BEars fishing for salmon. Lowe Inlet is a small inlet well sheltered that has a river that meets saltwater by a low waterfall.   The falls are the feeding ground of several black bears. A brown will show up from time to time, the creeks and streams that are the spawning grounds further up the lake are easier feeding grounds so the grizly stake their claim there. Here the feeding revolves around high tide. The water comes up as much as 24 feet here!

Forgot to preload the photos so post on next page. God this is slow work! How do you post several pics on one post?

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Sorry about the pic quality! Camara women was very excited. Boat driver was trying not to die in the white water! Lots of bouncing around and spray coming out, Plus the lighting had the bears in shade so hard to get good pics.

Couple dolphin shots!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

And one of the salmon hitting the falls.

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## pickel

Great pictures! I used to live in BC and they bring back memories.

----------


## Mr Brown

All I can say is WOW!!!

I hope one day I can sail the world - Im still saving  :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Some views of the crew:-)

----------


## Sailing into trouble

First time using LOS Motor bike skills on the water!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Even Gut laughs at Fawlty Towers

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...8/IMG_3576.JPG

Guest House in Onna River, small settlement on Poacher Island

----------


## Loy Toy

This is better then National Geographic.

What a wonderful experience for your Thai lady.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Cheers for the compliments, but it is just what is here! But better than Wigan lol.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Thai Spice Night, Talk about atmospheric pollution lol

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Free hot water at the hotsprings. SO after soak some laundry

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I swear she has some Irish Blood.

----------


## bsnub

Awesome posts.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Not that I am complaining.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Better get back on the to the scenery. 

Not much Sailing but lots of fog wet did I mention wet and wind usually from the wrong direction.

Dam forgot to load the photo first.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Light and water. The foam is natural from the minerals in the water being mixed with the salt of the Ocean.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Then you get that added bit of luck!

This is not photoshopped just happened.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

The BC West Coast Has kept it's light stations maned and womaned. Many like Boat Bluff are also very scenic.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Fog looks nice from the outside,

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Not such fun in the middle. Bloody great invention Radar!

----------


## koman

Great photos...brings back a lot of memories.  I spend many years sailing on the BC coast.  Looks like you were a bit unlucky with the weather but then it's like that more often than not I suppose.

PS.  Those "Dolphins" you mentiond are actually Dall's Porpoise. They are very common up and down the coast.  I had one boat that for some reason they would swarm around in large numbers nearly every time I went sailing.  (old Alberg 37)  A guy from the Ocean Sciences Dept outside Sidney told me they are attracted by certain keel shapes and/or possibly the sound the boat makes if it has the "right" keel shape.  (they seem to have a strong preference for full keels and don't seem to like deep fin keels much, although they will play around any boat if they are in the mood)   It always puzzled me because they would often ignore the other boats in the area and I would have 20 or more playing around mine. 
How far south did you get?

----------


## natalie8

Fantastic pics and commentary, SIT. I've always said that if I ever go back to Canada to live, it would have to be in BC. BTW, what did you do for internet?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Great photos...brings back a lot of memories.  I spend many years sailing on the BC coast.  Looks like you were a bit unlucky with the weather but then it's like that more often than not I suppose.
> 
> PS.  Those "Dolphins" you mentiond are actually Dall's Porpoise. They are very common up and down the coast.  I had one boat that for some reason they would swarm around in large numbers nearly every time I went sailing.  (old Alberg 37)  A guy from the Ocean Sciences Dept outside Sidney told me they are attracted by certain keel shapes and/or possibly the sound the boat makes if it has the "right" keel shape.  (they seem to have a strong preference for full keels and don't seem to like deep fin keels much, although they will play around any boat if they are in the mood)   It always puzzled me because they would often ignore the other boats in the area and I would have 20 or more playing around mine. 
> How far south did you get?


Ya the weather sucks, still wet and miserable. The worst I've seen for summer weather in 26 years on the coast. Still as you will know, once you untie the lines you step into another world. My kids grew up in remote villages on the coast and to this day they consider that they grew up in the middle of a national geographic special. Our first boat was a Tanzer 28. Alberg 37, beautiful boat, strong and sea worthy. 

This was L's first trip so I was determined that she would have a positive experience rather than a survival epic or endurance test, so we enjoyed. We only went as far South as Bella Bella. The weather was forecast for wet and miserable until mid Van island and a week after we got back it still is the same. We ran back in winds that lam had us steady at 7-8 knots. Very wet weather. Still wish I was still out and not back at work :Smile:  Glad your enjoying the pics :Smile:  More later!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Fantastic pics and commentary, SIT. I've always said that if I ever go back to Canada to live, it would have to be in BC. BTW, what did you do for internet?


Cheers! No Internet, radio tv!!!! 

After about 2 weeks arrived at a small place called Shearwater on the mid coast. Had a small grocery store with the Vancouver Sun for sale. The headlines read London Burns, Wall Street Crashes!!

Thought it was a joke paper :mid: 

Bought more fresh veg incase the end of the world happened and we missed it :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Next front moves in! Bye Bye summer, it was great 10hours

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Then the weather, that was typical about 2 out of 3. Radar takes a lot of stress away, but you have to be able to understand what the blobs mean!

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

But even in crappy weather the scenes are impressive.

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Even when we hit the Pacific the forecast winds died or never came at all. So anyway this proves the boat has sails:-)

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Klemtu A small First Nation Village of about 450 people. Happened to turn up as they where having a feast to celebrate the official opening of a brand new $24m Ferry dock.

As a bunch of my old buds (86) from another isolated village I used to live at turned up, we stayed and enjoyed the experience. From 1950's planes to the whole dance and music of the coast to incredible sea food in a "Big House" that holds real atmosphere.

So here we go.

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Another boat arrived for the feast and rafted with us. The girl was born in Udan Thani and adopted by a Canadian Couple. Small world!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Mounties in their Ceremonial Red Surge.

----------


## misskit

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## natalie8

> Klemtu A small First Nation Village of about 450 people. Happened to turn up as they where having a feast to celebrate the official opening of a brand new $24m Ferry dock.  As a bunch of my old buds (86) from another isolated village I used to live at turned up, we stayed and enjoyed the experience. From 1950's planes to the whole dance and music of the coast to incredible sea food in a "Big House" that holds real atmosphere.


Very cool. When I first moved to BC from Ontario (AKA Quebec's worshipper) I was really impressed with the treatment of the first nations people. They kept ownership of much of the land, so any business, like malls, casinos or the railway, had to get approval from the first nations people of that area.

It seems to have worked really well. In my retirement. I want to have a home in BC and one in Thailand. The one in Thailand is already there, but I'm not sure where in BC to look. I would definitely go for somewhere that has kept its nature and character and culture preserved.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Klemtu have built a wonderful ceremonial hall. After the best attempts of church and state and business to destroy their culture here and elsewhere there is at last signs that it's rebirth is taking route at the heart of their existence in todays modern world.

Also Great food fun and music.

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Probably few have heard of, let alone now the where abbots of the small settlement of Hartley Bay. About 4 years ago the BC Ferry (without anyone on the bridge) missed a turn and hit a rock and sank. In poor weather the men and boys of this small settlement set out in small boats and rescued and cared for the survivors.

The second photo shows the gift the BC Ferry Corporation rewarded the community with. The same Corporations chair just awarded himself a $200000 bonus and a $300000 pension!

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Just a few more of the hot springs and the area. Since Raining!!!!!! Worst summer I can remember. No summer even the geese are heading south! Now if I could fly! :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## Sailing into trouble

Well maybe enough! Have to give it to my own lady of smiles, she took everything in her stride. Even laughed when I showed her the geese heading south. New snow on the Mountain tops here so she is looking forward to the snow again :Smile: 

Hope you enjoyed a look at my little piece of the wet lands! Thanks for the comments :Smile:  Now for a Thirsty Beaver!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Cheers!

----------


## natalie8

Cheers to you too! Great stuff yet again!

----------


## bsnub

Thanks again you earned that Ale!!

----------


## oldgit

Terrific photos, so envious, makes me sorry I sold my boat, your partner looks typical Thai (can splice a rope with her toes) keep the photos coming please, thanks.

----------


## sicknote

Great post and thanks for sharing.

What does a boat like yours cost in maintenance per year? Also mooring costs.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Great post and thanks for sharing.
> 
> What does a boat like yours cost in maintenance per year? Also mooring 
> costs.


My Boat is a Dufour 35 (NON-Classic) On the net they range in price from $45000-$80000. Many types of boats. You never know what you will get. Take time to find a boat to suit your needs. Don't rush. More people buy trouble by buying quick.

Moorage incredible range from $2000 a year to $2000+ a month. Maintenance budget depends on luck, what you want, how often you use, upgrades. New Toys.

Unless you have very deep pockets you need or will learn the following skills.
I have spent 2 years refitting. This summer I had a trouble free cruise, apart from.

Diesel. A fresh water cooling hose had not been fastened properly by idiot who reconditioned the heat exchanger. 

Head (toilet blocked) The plumber forgot to clean the out pipe when the boat was on the hard. ( A chemical reaction between pee and salt creates concrete like substance) So had to sacrifice fishing rod and clean while underway. Don't want to think about that!

New Anchor Windless would bind underload. Eletric fault needed diagnosing and fixing

Hot water tank Air locked

Starter battery died

Furler jamming 
So a perfect cruise, no problems. Yip I was the idiot, but problems get solved. 

So for a haulout to clean the bottom paint new zincs etc. $1500 to $2000

I don't ski much and never go to Mexico on winter hols.

Hope that helps :Smile:

----------


## robws

> I am taking a month to go Sailing on the Northern BC Coast. Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip? It is almost completely uninhabited for about 500km.


 
I have sailed that area many years ago.. north from Vancouver to Prince Ruppert.   Awesome place, BC.   Maybe you need a crew? :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by Sailing into trouble
> 
> 
> I am taking a month to go Sailing on the Northern BC Coast. Anyone interested in looking at pics of this trip? It is almost completely uninhabited for about 500km.
> 
> 
>  
> I have sailed that area many years ago.. north from Vancouver to Prince Ruppert.   Awesome place, BC.   Maybe you need a crew?


Yip I agree.Done the coast several times. This year decided to enjoy and not endure so went with the wind and hid out from the storms. A NZ curser who stayed at our dock for 18 months after crossing from Japan, used to get upset by use locals saying that it was a special place. Now they have fallen in love with the BC coast, the different areas South Mid North and Outer all have such a varied and different feel. Now its 5 years and counting. This was after cruising the South Pacific so perhaps we have something special. We plan to head south in 2 years so perhaps we can see for ourselves.

----------


## ShilohJim

Great shots, terrific crew and good trip. Envy is the word of the day!
Thanks for sharing, we're all better for it.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Just browsing and came upon this. Thought it deserved a bump. Was interested to note the marina fees you quoted. My last trip took me to Japan. I was quoted for 12 months at Nishinomiya Yacht Harbour (Osaka), $86,000 for a 1 year stay if I paid in advance. I declined.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Cheers BWD. Ya think I would have declined them fees.lol/ This summer we are getting ready for the big trip. 10 months 27 days. All donations and inheritances gratefully accepted. :Smile:

----------


## Blue water dreaming

I have a 37' steel sloop currently on the hard in Mexico. I leave Thailand in early October to prep it for the coconut milk run across the south Pacific. It's a bugger of a life to be sure!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Well we will be on your heels. July 1st 2013 is the date we hope to leave. Up here it is weather dependent but we will head south for sure. we plan to stay in Fiji for the Hurri season in a Nadu point Marina. Then stay in the South Pacific for at least a year before heading for the Mrs Home town of Phuket. Well someplace in that area.

Our boat is a plastic 36 footer. (35ft 9 inch) :-)

----------

